# ciuibus a me nocendum non erat



## Buonaparte

Forum

My textbook tells me that _ciuibus a me nocendum non erat _translates as:

'The citizens were not to be harmed by me.'

Should _erat _be _erant?_

Buonaparte


----------



## Lamb67

impersonal use of gerund, so it must be erat


----------



## Starfrown

Lamb67 said:


> impersonal use of gerundive, so it must be erat


I would consider it the gerundive, though, to be fair, some do call it the gerund.


----------



## Buonaparte

Is the gerund/gerundive distinction mutually exclusive? Buonaparte


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Yo no haría daño a ciudadanos *(literalmente: _para los ciudadanos no habría daño por mi parte_)


----------



## Buonaparte

Erm, don't suppose you speak English, do you?? Buonaparte


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ni hablo ni escribo inglés. Nunca me interesó. Lo leo malamente cuando hace falta, y me llega. Cicero non sum, sed latine loquor. Si me hac lingua respondere uis, difficultatem ad responsionem latine scribendam non habeo.


----------

